# New Hunter



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am 16 and I was thinking about starting to bow hunt. I was just wondering what kind of bow I should use. I want a good, but cheap one. Please help me. :roll:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I am also in the market? Any suggestions? How about the PSE combos that Cabelas has all decked out for $400?

All the best


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

I have been shooting a Buckmaster Instinct for 3 years now. I was able to pick it up in the bargain cave for about $200. I am extrememly impressed with how well it has stayed in tune over the years. Cabelas has the new Buckmaster BTR package for $250. It appears to be a pretty solid setup but I would personally prefer longer axle lengths than 32". Depends on if you will mostly be hunting from a stand or blind. HCA has a pretty nice line as well, little more spendy. HUNT CHEAP!!! :x


----------

